# Does anyone here have C&C cages for guinea pigs and also have dogs at home??



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I currently have a ferplast 120 and a bigger cage (not sure one make, its a good 1.5m by 70cm) connected together buy a ramp for two guinea pigs, but they do look really untidy. I choose to do this over a C&C cages as I have dogs in the house, who show very little interest but you never know. 

Does anyone use C&C grids with dogs about, how have you made a sturdy lid if you have, thanks.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont have guinea pigs yet but I am a member of the guinea pig forum and someone had made a c&c cage and had used the grids to make a stand for it so the dog couldn't get to them as they were high up, very clever!
Also people use the c&c grids as a lid and just tie it down so nothing can shove it off.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I have 2 dogs and don't think its safe to have a c&c cage. I have something similar to a c&c cage but it has high sides so the dogs can't get in.


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

I used to have a HUGE c&c set up (5x4 sqaures) - double height with 2 upper tiers of 5x2 (honestly took up the whole of the conservatory!) - I kept changing the layout when I found it hard to clean and had to allow for easier access.

I had to use a lid because of the cats and my dogs are borders so the terrier instinct was far too strong to risk.

Anyway, to make a lid I used the c&c squares with lengths of wood attached along the length with cable ties. I also used wood in the frame of the cage to give added strength. The cats used to sleep on the lid so it must've been ok!

x


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hopefully this should give you an idea of my layout. In the end, after getting sick of the impossible cleaning task I ended up with one mahoosive single level cage. x


----------

